# Anoyone tried etofoxine?



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have just been prescribed etifoxine by my doc as an effective replacement for benzodiazepine. Looks like an interesting drug to me. I will report my experiences here.

Here is an extract from wikipedia:



> Etifoxine (INN, also known as etafenoxine; trade name Stresam) is an anxiolytic and anticonvulsant drug.[3] It is used in anxiety disorders and to promote peripheral nerve healing.[4] It has similar effects to benzodiazepine drugs, but is structurally distinct and does not bind to the benzodiazepine receptor.[5] It is more effective than lorazepam as an anxiolytic, and has fewer side effects.[6]
> 
> Etifoxine has been associated with acute liver injury.[1]


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive been interested in that drug for a while, please keep us updated its unavailable here.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well after 4 days of trial my analysis is that is works much better than klonopin/xanax which worked partial at best to remove my anxiety. My first dose was extremely euphoric and anxiety-free. One thing i have noticed is that their is no nasty sedation which benzo's are master at, so it just chills you out and doesn't give you that drugged like feeling. The only complain i have is it wears off quickly after 5-6 hrs. In that case i spread out the dosage other than that it's peach. I take 50mg 3 times a day and the rapid onset of action is really a plus which takes 20-25 min to work. 

I have a feeling it has the potential to be the next best thing after benzo's.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds good man. Hope it continues to work well for you


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Wiki said:


> Etifoxine has been associated with acute liver injury


Many non-benzo anxiolytics seems to be dangerous for liver, like this etifoxine or kava-kava or... imidazenil? I'm not sure right now, but I'v heared about some.


----------



## Falcodj (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey, i know that this thread is like 3 years old, however i was prescribed stresam (etifoxine hydrochloride) last week for anxiety. I think it is working nicely. As maybe already mentioned I notice that the effect wears off after a few hours. I have a morning and evening dose. I used to take deanxit in the past but it used to make me very drowsy.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

I tried etifoxine, I bought it in another country, because in my country doesn't exist. 
I didn't like it, I didn't feel nothing good...it coud never be compared with a benzo.


----------



## lolmazz96 (Jun 16, 2014)

how much days should i wait to get etifoxine's full effects? or are they just short-term like most benzos. i take 50mg in the morning with 36mg of concerta and 10mg of ritalin. i began yesterday and did felt a noticeable anxiety relief including methylphenidate's induced tachicardia and agitation but today i don't really see any effects. i see people take it 2 or 3 times a day. how did you guys gradually increased the dose?


----------

